# Brew Boiler Pressure



## Wilko

Being new to the Rocket and making coffee in general!:dummy:I made the mistake of running out of beans the day after I got the machine. Since then I've wasted my time with Starbucks beans and some supermarket crap the missus bought. Whilst trying to get these coffee's to a drinkable state I've been checking all the variables on both the machine and my method.

This is an out of the box machine and confirmed to be calibrated at 9 Bar on the manometer. Could anyone confirm their starting brew pressure? Mine's sitting at 7 bar and climbing slowly to the 9 bar over 5-6s. It's rock solid for the rest of the shot for as long as I need it, up to 30+ seconds if required, but I wondered if this is normal?

I also seem to get zero pre-infusion with the level halfway engaged but don't know if this is related. Do I need to adjust the pressure? Or is it working as intended.


----------



## Dylan

It's and e-61 group, so it has a natural pre-infusion, so the build up in pressure as the shot starts is normal, and advantageous.

I cant answer your question about the lever not causing pre-infusion, but I can tell you trying to get supermarket beans to a drinkable state is a lesson in futility.


----------



## anton78

+1 on the starbucks beans. I bought some when I ran out once. Fortunately tesco gave me my money back when I complained that they were utterly foul and repulsive.

Is your shower screen clean? I noticed I wasn't getting any pre infusion once and it was because it was a bit clogged up. Does wonders for the flavour too if you clean it. Unless you're using starbucks...

I pop mine off every other day for a good scrub now.


----------



## Wilko

I found out the hard way the Supermarket beans are bloody aweful, starbucks is horribly bitter ... I can't even drink the instant I was drinking only last week now, catch 22 so I'm drinking tea which is depressing me somewhat lol!

Shower screen is clean, as is the group I'm giving them both a little flush and wipe over if required but I suspect that even though the beans are not great. My skill, or lack thereof, isn't getting anything out of the beans. The fresh beans I had from Bella Barista allowed both myself and the missus to get something drinkable from the machine. I believed there was potentially more flavour to be had but we liked it that much we ran out within 48 hours!

I've ordered a 1kg bag of rave Italian Job but it's likely not going to make it until tomorrow at best! I was just trying to dial out all other variables before they arrive. Now I've read more posts which indicates i need to let them de-gas a little so I may have to wait even longer...

The low initial brew pressure was concerning me and the other thread on pre-infusion was a little unclear. It was my understanding the with the E61 you got some level of pre-infusion by moving the level to the first position. This released water from the intake but didn't activate the pump? I.E. you should get some water before the pump activates? But it was really the initial 7 Bar and ramp up I was querying. I thought it went the other way and went high to low, is this not the case?


----------



## Dylan

Wilko said:


> The low initial brew pressure was concerning me and the other thread on pre-infusion was a little unclear. It was my understanding the with the E61 you got some level of pre-infusion by moving the level to the first position. This released water from the intake but didn't activate the pump? I.E. you should get some water before the pump activates? But it was really the initial 7 Bar and ramp up I was querying. I thought it went the other way and went high to low, is this not the case?


I have just done a little reading, and its up for debate wether the 'halfway' position is truly advantageous, its not really a pre-infusion so much as a 'puck wetting' (also pre-infusion really, but not at much pressure). When you lower the lever fully you get the normal operation, and the natural pre-infusoon of the e-61 will kick in.

I would suggest you just fully lower the lever whilst you learn, the e-61 naturally does the pre-infusion for you, you can experiment with the halfway position when you have nailed everything else, you dont want to make your routine too complex to begin with.

Google "E-61 preinfusion" to do some reading on how it all works.


----------



## Wilko

Dylan said:


> I have just done a little reading, and its up for debate wether the 'halfway' position is truly advantageous, its not really a pre-infusion so much as a 'puck wetting' (also pre-infusion really, but not at much pressure). When you lower the lever fully you get the normal operation, and the natural pre-infusoon of the e-61 will kick in.


Halfway doesn't do anything at all so I can only assume the 5-7s it takes to ramp up to 9bar is the E61 pre infusion period!?

I had google'd it already which is why I was confused to be honest, lots of video's and posts by various people. I'll stick to full engagement every time from now on as it's easier to be consistent as you say.


----------



## Xpenno

E61 preinfusion only works when you are plumbed in. You set your mains water pressure to the desired setting I.e. 2bar using a needle valve. This then pressurises the boiler. When you lift the handle half way this pressure can be used to preinfuse the puck.

If you're not plumed then I didn't find any value in using this technique.


----------



## Dylan

Xpenno said:


> E61 preinfusion only works when you are plumbed in. You set your mains water pressure to the desired setting I.e. 2bar using a needle valve. This then pressurises the boiler. When you lift the handle half way this pressure can be used to preinfuse the puck.
> 
> If you're not plumed then I didn't find any value in using this technique.


E61 pre-infusion absolutely works on a tank machine, but the 'halfway' lever for those that have a lever on their machine is what Xpenno is talking about I think.


----------



## Xpenno

Yes sorry, the preinfusion chamber does play a role by adding a small amount of pre infusion. Your pump speed/flow rate will determine how useful it actually is, but it does help.


----------



## AlexNguyen

I am new and have the same problem as you too. I see some suggestions here but it looks like no one have same idea. Anyway, hopefully i can find out soon. Good luck coffee lover


----------



## DavecUK

The E61 group was not designed to have a halfway position where the brew valve is open and the pump not running. Some groups (as most are manufactured under licence), do have this trait and IMO it's actually a bad thing. If for any reason the lever is left in the halfway position, say on a on a tanked dual boiler machine and the brew valve is only slightly open, you might not notice and have damage to the heating element/machine.

If the pump on switch is not adjusted correctly, you can get to a point where the brew valve is open, but the pump is not engaged. This is not by design though.


----------



## PeterF

E61 Brew pressure at 9 to 9.5 bar is spot on. No need for any adjustment. You will like the "Italian Job" beans


----------



## coffan

It works absolutely normal.

As far as I know the preinfusion works only if the machine is plumbed.


----------

